# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Games >  The inconvenience burglar

## Valyndris

So I saw this on Imgur and figured it would be a fun game to add to the forum. So you are a burglar but only steal things to slightly inconvenience people, what would you steal? Examples: stealing all the toilet paper  :TP: , stealing batteries from the remote, stealing toothbrushes, stealing all the underwear  :B0x0rz: , things like that.  :Smile: 

Have fun coming up with ridiculous answers all.  :Devil:  :Neener:  :Devilish:

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-01-2019)

----------


## Alex Lehner

Every single left shoe.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

I'd have to steal your  :Snake:  feeding records, hahahahaha!  And you'd just have to "fake it" for when to feed...oh, and your feeding tongs!!!   :Surprised:

----------


## Reinz

Spoons..

----------


## Bogertophis

Might just remove all the light bulbs & watch you struggle after sundown... :Frustrated:  :Neener:  :Devil:

----------


## Valyndris

steal the master bedroom door

----------


## Toad37

Phone chargers and batteries. People are too dependant on technology

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-02-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

The little flusher lever thing on the toilets

----------

_Toad37_ (09-02-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

The last beer in the fridge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (09-02-2019)

----------


## Craiga 01453

Coffee pot

----------

_jmcrook_ (09-02-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> The little flusher lever thing on the toilets


Ewww!  too evil!   :Raspberries:

----------

_Valyndris_ (09-02-2019)

----------


## Reinz

The labels off the cans.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-02-2019),_Crowfingers_ (09-03-2019),_jmcrook_ (09-02-2019)

----------


## Toad37

Shower nozzle

----------


## Danger noodles

Shower curtains

----------


## Reinz

The TV remote

----------


## Toad37

Light switches

----------


## Timelugia

All the blinds and curtains

----------


## Valyndris

The door stops... It can easily go unnoticed until it's too late and you have a hole in your wall.  :Devilish:

----------

_jmcrook_ (09-02-2019)

----------


## sur3fir3

I would steal every power cable in the house.

----------


## SilasHorn'sHerptiles

Steal dem trash cans. Also probing kit

----------


## Valyndris

nail clippers

----------


## sur3fir3

Doorknobs

----------


## Reinz

Paper towels

----------


## Crowfingers

towels - both hand and bath  :Smile:

----------


## Bogertophis

scissors

& trash bags

----------


## jmcrook

Laundry detergent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sur3fir3

underwear

----------


## Ax01

i would steal all your snacks.

- - - Updated - - -




> i would steal all your snacks.


i mean snakes.

----------


## Valyndris

The microwave

----------


## Bogertophis

sunglasses   :Cool:

----------


## Valyndris

Every left sock

----------


## MasonC2K

> Every left sock


How would you identify a left sock?


The hoses on the back of the washing machine.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-13-2019)

----------


## Valyndris

> How would you identify a left sock?
> 
> 
> The hoses on the back of the washing machine.


That's why I said that, just to be silly.  :Smile: 

Steal family pictures, this would mostly just confuse people and make them think they have a stalker.

----------


## Bogertophis

I'd steal your pet snake so you'd think he got loose & you'd be searching forever & ever.... :Irked2:   (I'd leave his cage open)

----------


## Valyndris

It feels like someone did this one to me:

Switch all the lids of the Tupperware containers to lids that just slightly don't fit.

----------

